# Is this a neezer?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think this could be a case of mistaken identity. http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/available/jessie.html

I had to do a double take-holy cow-this guy looks very much like Pixie. Look closely at the ears-I think I see some faint sabling too. They list him as a maltese mix, but what do you think?
They have another neezer mix up for adoption, which really doesn't look like one to me.

I forgot to add on the previous page to click on to get to him they have him listed as a "maltese mix" and I'm wondering if that's because of some sable coloring and/or pointier nose than a maltese?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He sure looks like a Havanese, maybe he's a mix of Hav/Maltese?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Would need to see a side profile of him-to see the raise from front to back-and a back view to see the tail over the back. But he sure is a little cutie-and sounds like he is in a good foster home. The rescue group that has him should have no problem finding him a good furever home.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

